# Sunday Special – Acronyms



## luckytrim (Sep 8, 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Sunday Special – Acronyms[/FONT]
 
Do you know what these acronyms represent ?

1. NASA
2. SCUBA
3. SPF
4. AWOL
5. YOLO
6. ACLU
7. CFO
8. AOC
9. IQ
10. SNAFU
11. UNICEF
12. HIV
13. YAHOO
14. EOD
15. DARE
16. SIM
17. GMO
18. ADHD
19. IVF
20. TCBY
21. USA PATRIOT (Act)
22. GIF
23. MADD
24. ESPN
25. ZIP (Code)
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. National Aeronautics and Space Administration
2. Self-Contained Underwater Breathing Apparatus
3. Sun Protection Factor
4. Absent Without Leave
5. You Only Live Once
6. American Civil Liberties Union
7. Chief Financial Officer
8. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez
9. Intelligence Quotient
10. Situation Normal- All F***ed Up
11. United Nations Children’s Fund
12. Human Immunodeficiency Virus
13. Yet Another Hierarchal Officious Oracle
14. End Of Day
15. Drug Abuse Resistance Education
16. Subscriber Identification Module
17. Genetically Modified Organism
18. Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder
19. In Vitro Fertilization
20. The Country’s Best Yogurt  Co.
21. Uniting and Strengthening America by Providing Appropriate  Tools Required to Intercept and Obstruct Terrorism
22. Graphics Interchange Format
23. Mothers Against Drunk Driving
24. Entertainment and Sports Programming Network
25. Zone Improvement Plan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 8, 2019)

ACLU is a university in Southern California


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 8, 2019)

Yeah, that too......... so take credit for that one.......


----------

